# Kona Unit weight limit



## JaMonCete (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm ready to build my first 29er SS with a Kona Unit 2010 size 22" frame and the Kona Project 2 fork.
Do you know if there is some kind of weight limit for this frame or for steel frame in general?
Actually I'm around 260 lbs...

Thanks a lot for your help,
J.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

JaMonCete said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm ready to build my first 29er SS with a Kona Unit 2010 size 22" frame and the Kona Project 2 fork.
> Do you know if there is some kind of weight limit for this frame or for steel frame in general?
> ...


No weight limit that I know of...I have a buddy who was over 300 and he is still riding a steel frame I rode for 2 years. You will be fine.. and besides, the Unit has a lifetime warranty. Go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## JaMonCete (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks mo0se, I will do!!!


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

When I got my unit, I was 273 and im now 255 with 0 issues. Chain stretched a bit, but nothing out of the ordinary. And, what do you expect from 270 lbs mashing on a SS all day.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

The limitation of any bike is not the frame, but the wheels/suspension.


----------



## JaMonCete (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks.
I have the the Kona Project 2 fork and Velocity Blunt with 36s wheels.
And of course, a plan to lose weight


----------



## JaMonCete (Oct 9, 2009)

I have another question regarding the Kona Project 2 fork, do you know if there is any rotor limit for it?
I'm thinking to use a 203mm rotor in frot and 185 back...

Thanks!


----------

